# Compact drill/driver hex or 3/8 chuck?



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

So I have an old 9.6v Makita that works ok, but I have decided to upgrade to a compact drill/impact set. I was looking at the Makita set (10.8v drill and driver) but wanted to ask yout opinions on something. The set comes with a drill and impact that both only accept 1/4 hex shank bits. Now, makita just announced a new 10.8v drill that has a 3/8" chuck instead of the hex socket (DF330DW). Do you all think the 1/4 hex socket is a drawback and I should wait for Makita to release a combo set with the unit with a chuck or go with the current hex set? 

FYI Home Depot has the Makita 10.8v Drill/Impact set on sale for $129. 

This is the new Makita 10.8v drill with the 3/8" chuck that is not in stores yet: http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=DF330DW

I know the bottom line is that it is my decision. I just dont want to regret picking up the hex socket sets and not be able to use any bits I might have that are not hex quick change ones.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

As you can see, Bosch already has one.

They're probably pretty comparable, though I'm not sure the quality of Makita.

If you're a Makita loyalist, I would say just wait until you can order it on-line or buy it in stores. The 1/4 speed chuck sucks in comparison because the 3/8'' is more versatile and will use anything the 1/4'' will hold. It's virtually obsolete.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a Milwaukee 12 vt drill/driver. I love it. Its a great tool. Same size as the Bosch.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> As you can see, Bosch already has one.
> 
> They're probably pretty comparable, though I'm not sure the quality of Makita.
> 
> If you're a Makita loyalist, I would say just wait until you can order it on-line or buy it in stores. The 1/4 speed chuck sucks in comparison because the 3/8'' is more versatile and will use anything the 1/4'' will hold. It's virtually obsolete.


Are those little units with the keyless chuck actual impact/drivers or just standard drill/drivers?
If no impact function, I probably wouldn't even bother with them myself.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

KayJay said:


> Are those little units with the keyless chuck actual impact/drivers or just standard drill/drivers?
> If no impact function, I probably wouldn't even bother with them myself.


They have impact drivers at 10.8 v, I just don't need anything like that so I don't bother.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Wait for the combo. We have three sets of them, and had to buy makita keyless chuck to 1/4 hex adapters for them. 90% of drill bits don't come with quick adapter ends on them, so the drill driver of the set is useless to me. (I didn't buy the adapter for keyless chuck, not spending $40) Use the impact every day though, keep it right in my bag.


Chuck adapter: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Accessories/AccessoryDetails.aspx?ID=34188


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the Bosch 10.8V Impactor with the hex head. Also bought the CC2130 Clic-Change 27-Piece Drilling and Driving Set. The only downside that I have found is when the Lithium battery gets cold they do not want to work. 
*
*


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally, with the Makita set, I've never had the cold effect them. I keep a battery in the drill and an extra in the bag, and only need to charge them when they're fully drained. Once every couple days per battery usually. (Really long, I thought they wouldn't last at all) 

But my Hatachi 18volts need charging every time I want to use them because of the cold. And both set's are kept in the same van every night.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

i'll give the makita impacts a try. some black male from a concrete crew stole my hilti impact driver today..looks like i'll try makita.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I just got this:







..and this:







....for $149. 
Both drivers, two batteries, charger and case. 
Last set they had.

I really like 'em so far.


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

Pete, do you see the hex as a disadvantage? Would you think one with a 3/8" chuck like the one listed above would be more convienent?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Not at all. I have two Makita 14V impact drivers that I use the hell out of. This was just an impulse buy on sale. 

I actually like the hex better for the quick release and ease of bit change. I have a ton of bits as we all must have. So changing from #2sq drive to phillips to 5/16" tek driver is simple.
These little ones are nicer for devicing out and driving small screws like for box mounting. Much easier to carry aorund too.
I wouldn't run 3" deck screws or 2" #10sms with them, that's what the bigger impact driver does really well.


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask where you picked them up for $150 on sale?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Not at all. I have two Makita 14V impact drivers that I use the hell out of. This was just an impulse buy on sale.
> 
> I actually like the hex better for the quick release and ease of bit change. I have a ton of bits as we all must have. So changing from #2sq drive to phillips to 5/16" tek driver is simple.
> These little ones are nicer for devicing out and driving small screws like for box mounting. Much easier to carry aorund too.
> I wouldn't run 3" deck screws or 2" #10sms with them, that's what the bigger impact driver does really well.


 
I use them in much the same way but, I do drive some larger screws/teks with the impact as well.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

zeros said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you picked them up for $150 on sale?


Lowes


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

i'll have to check lowes out and see what's on sale.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

thought of an impact driver? you can get some little ones that have more torque than a main stream 18V cordless drill.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

okay so I have a question... impact drivers.. which model... 10? 12? 14? 18? sucks.. i had both my hilti impact drivers taken from my cart by <guys> on the concrete crew when I went to lunch... that teaches me never forget to lock tools inside my knaack whenever there is young to middle age <guys> working a jobsite.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've found that anything past 14V is too much for general screwdriving, too much torque and you lose the feel of what your doing. I use a 12V metabo impact and nearly never use a screwdriver. Its hanging on a hook on my belt at all times. impacts really excel with tek screws in a commercial environment. You can go all day on a charge and they drive them in so fast, and without stripping them out. Most guys around I see use 18V drills for driving the screws and nearly every one is stripped out and won't really be holding much unless the sheetrock comes quick and locks the screws in place with a panel of rock...

They wonder why all their boxes end up crooked and MC straps swinging around loose.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll go checkout a 12 or 14. I had Hilitis, might go get two more Hilitis but trying to find something just as good with reliablity. So far Makita or milwaukee are the ones I'll play with..buy one of each from hole depot/lowes


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

try a metabo, they are comparable to Hilti at a fraction of the price.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

where can I find a dealer or reseller of a metabo. Anyone got a good online retailer/reseller they can send me to.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've gotten my stuff from scamazon, I hate the place but you can get some deals sometimes. My last purchase was from a link at chadstoolbox to amazon. They sent me a rebate after I purchased it.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

i'll check em out thanks.


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

Like I said ealier the Makita combo for an Impact and a drill is $130 at Home Depot. If you just want the impact you could probably sell the new drill for about $70 on ebay.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I'll go checkout a 12 or 14. I had Hilitis, might go get two more Hilitis but trying to find something just as good with reliablity. So far Makita or milwaukee are the ones I'll play with..buy one of each from hole depot/lowes


Try the 12v Bosch or Milwaukee, the power for a tool that fits in a pouch is amazing and they do last almost all week without a battery change. The small Makita set of a drill and impact is also a great buy if you like Makita.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

fnfs2000 said:


> try a metabo, they are comparable to Hilti at a fraction of the price.


:no:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> :no:


 
It's an opinion and as we all know they are like aholes everyone has one and most normally stink.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Once again everything fnfs touts is from a certain online retailer. Metabo is not nearly as good as Hilti, they're ok, but I'd take a Bosch over them anyday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Once again everything fnfs touts is from a certain online retailer. Metabo is not nearly as good as Hilti, they're ok, but I'd take a Bosch over them anyday.


Everyone of his posts is about tools, nothing electrical for the most part and very narrow minded or monochromatic. Boy needs to get out of the ole doublewide and see the world around him a bit. Kind of like a little boys thoughts on girls before they had a few.


----------

